# ur views plz



## doctor61 (Nov 3, 2008)

does dp affect sex life badly???????????


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

No.  But taking a plethora of medications with zero sex drive as a side effect does. (But despite this I am still one horny biatch. :twisted: Does clonazepam make anyone else horny? :lol: )


----------



## doctor61 (Nov 3, 2008)

I dont take any medications and my sex drive is good.just want views from all you guys


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

doctor61 said:


> I dont take any medications and my sex drive is good.just want views from all you guys


Oh, okay. Well, DP does not inhibit my sex drive in anyway. Panic and anxiety does, though.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Makes it stronger.
In fact, I could use some sex right now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

doctor61 said:


> does dp affect sex life badly???????????


Why do you want to know this if your sex drive is okay?

I found my sex drive when I had Dp,d oddly enough. And now....Sexual peak..and all that.


----------



## doctor61 (Nov 3, 2008)

Am asking this because i have not had sex since i landed into dp 5 months.sex drive is normal but wanted to know whether ill have problem when i am having sex.? ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh I see, well worrying about it will cause more problems for your sex life than Dp,d will.

If you're sex drive is good, I shouldn't worry about it.

Some people say their Dp,d seems worse during/after sex though. Also you may not enjoy it as much as before because you feel detached from the other person. I never found Dp,d to effect my sex life, but then I do have a high sex drive anyway.


----------



## doctor61 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ohk spirit thanks for your advice. I think once a dp then its permanent.we just have to adjust to life with dp:-(


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Wrong, It's not permanent at all, I recovered.

Don't lie down and just take it, grab Dp,d by the balls and fight it!


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

dp hasnt effected it at all
my medicine makes it very difficult to _ woo woooo :!: _
but thats not a bad thing for the ladies


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

lololol yes i meant orgasm
sometimes i just give up after a few hours 
lol and i dont think i say wooo wooo when it happens 
*ps whats sexual peak :?: *


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

God I feel like the sex doctor tonight.

Men have their sexual peak late teens - early twenties I think, woman have their sexual peak at around mid thirties to forties, I just got there a li'l bit sooner. Basically It is the time in your life when your sex drive is at it's strongest.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

Spirit said:


> God I feel like the sex doctor tonight.
> 
> Men have their sexual peak late teens - early twenties I think, woman have their sexual peak at around mid thirties to forties, I just got there a li'l bit sooner. Basically It is the time in your life when your sex drive is at it's strongest.


no wonder i always seem to like women older than me
i figured thats what it meant just checking


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

Vixen said:


> doctor61 said:
> 
> 
> > does dp affect sex life badly???????????
> ...




ill go however long the lady im with wants me to go :wink: 
most of the time they have seconds and thirds etc
and multiples at the same time when i go down


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

wow how did i miss this thread?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

###


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Amber-on-a-crucifix said:


> Sex is overrated.


Someone didn't do it right.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Amber-on-a-crucifix said:
> 
> 
> > Sex is overrated.
> ...


Ego, please be respectful of peoples lifestyles.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Sex so bad that it made her go celibate...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

ouch


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I think we have chemistry. :lol:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

i think i should refrain from coming here drunk.

apparently im offensive and then lyns fights me and now we have chemistry.

GOODNIGHT.

ILL TALK TO YOU WHEN IM SOBER.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

:? Fights you? WTF did I miss?

:shock: OOPS :arrow:


----------



## doctor61 (Nov 3, 2008)

So the conclusion is dp doesnt affect sex badly! Am so happy


----------



## doctor61 (Nov 3, 2008)

So the conclusion is dp doesnt affect sex badly! Am so happy


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

It didn't affect me... how else did I get my son? :wink:


----------



## doctor61 (Nov 3, 2008)

He he he


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

This thread is making me laugh.


----------



## doctor61 (Nov 3, 2008)

Why? Invisible ink


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

doctor61 said:


> Why? Invisible ink


Because of Ryan and Lynsey's little exchange. lol


----------



## doctor61 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ya seriously they made us laugh he he he


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

SHES LAUGHING AT ME

(im sober now, but GOD does my head hurt)


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Sex so bad that it made her go celibate...


Being honest, that did make me laugh, but well....


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm the funny but offensive-drunk type.


----------

